# How to use rennet tablets?



## Aries (Feb 28, 2010)

I have never made cheese before so I bought a kit from Hoeggers that has rennet tablets and some cultures and a recipe book. I n the book it give a recipe for Chevre cheese I tought I would start with that one, but it calls for liquid rennet and I have the tablets. It does not tell you how to dilute the tablets to use as the liquid. All it says is to use dilute liquid rennet. So how do I convert the tablets into liquid. On the rennet tablets it say to dilute in cool water before adding to milk but how much water do you dilute the tablet in? Any info would be great! Thanks
Rose


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Generally, 1 tablet = 1 teaspoon single strength rennet (1:15,000 clotting units).


----------

